# DEFENDING HERSELF: Clinton denies she was out of touch as Benghazi spiraled out of control



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*DEFENDING HERSELF: Clinton denies she was out of touch as Benghazi spiraled out of control*

*FORMER SECRETARY OF STATE* Hillary Clinton defends herself against accusations she was out of touch as the situation in Benghazi spiraled out of control before the 2012 terror attack that killed 4 Americans, at a long-awaited congressional hearing.


*READ: Gowdy's opening statement*
*READ: Clinton's opening statement *
*VIDEO: Benghazi committee trying to derail Hillary?*








*WATCH LIVE ON FOX NEWS GO*
*LOW-TECH: Clinton says there was no computer in her State Department office*
*VIDEO: Clinton on defensive over Benghazi committee questions*








*FACT CHECK: Clinton and critics on Benghazi, emails*


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

It's sad to think this sick bitch is running for president. She should be in a cell doing life


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BEYOND BENGHAZI
Clinton looks move on from controversy after testimony*

*VIDEO: Clinton on defensive over Benghazi committee questions*








*FACT CHECK: Clinton and critics on Benghazi, emails*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Partisan atmosphere undermined hearing, helped Hillary*
*OPINION: Clinton showed chilling glimpse of her soul at Benghazi hearings*
*OPINION: Clinton's Benghazi testimony over, looks like Kevin McCarthy told the truth*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> It's sad to think this sick bitch is running for president. She should be in a cell doing life


Hey it's not her fault. She "was the boss of ambassadors in 270 countries." Do you know how hard it is to keep track of and communicate with 270 people? They all deserved equal attention, it's not like anyone would have known that the ambassador to Libya might have more pressing needs than the ambassadors to Canada, Japan or the Vatican. You know those are extremely dangerous places for Americans too. Now maybe if she had a staff or some kind of assistant to help her prioritize this wouldn't have happened, but clearly she did a good job and people failed her.

This woman is an absolute disgrace. If she can't keep track of the needs of 270 ambassadors and know which ones need priority attention; then, how does she think she'll be able to keep track of all the moving parts that a president needs to keep track of? I shouldn't have been surprised, but I couldn't believe she said something that dumb. When I was in receivables, I had somewhere between 200-300 companies. I couldn't tell you the details about every single one, but I could tell you without having to look anything up what was going on with the companies that had problems. One would think that the secretary of state would have a better plan in place to deal with problems than I did considering no one was going to die if I fucked up.

Oh and what was with that little smile that appeared to creep across her lips as she was speaking? I only saw the parts of the hearing that they played on the news, which looked pretty serious, but I would think someone who has truly lost sleep over the deaths of 4 people would be able to keep from smiling at all during a hearing on the matter. The truth is, the only sleep she lost was over how this was going to impact her political career.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

According to one member of the Benghazi Investigative Committee.... SIX HUNDRED requests for increased security were emailed to Hillary Clinton!!! She claimed she did not see a single one....


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> According to one member of the Benghazi Investigative Committee.... SIX HUNDRED requests for increased security were emailed to Hillary Clinton!!! She claimed she did not see a single one....


Funny, must have had email problems...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*'SERIAL LIAR'
Families of Benghazi victims blast Clinton*

*FATEFUL DIARY ENTRY? Clinton blamed filmmaker, Benghazi victim's dad says*
*VIDEO: Re-examining Hillary Clinton's Benghazi testimony*








*VIDEO: Gowdy: Not sure Clinton hearing was all constructive*


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*DOESN'T ADD UP: Latest Clinton emails challenge Benghazi testimony*

*HILLARY CLINTON'S* 11 hours of testimony before the House Select Committee on Benghazi is contradicted by several emails released by the State Department last week, a review of transcripts and public records show.


*VIDEO: Hillary's Benghazi testimony plagued by contradictions*








*'NOT AS EXPLOSIVE': Email shows Clinton's State Department was cautioned about blaming attack on video*
*'SERIAL LIAR': Families of Benghazi victims slam Clinton*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*SHOW THEM THE MONEY
RNC asks IRS to audit Clinton Foundation charity*

*FLASHBACK: Clinton charities say they'll re-file tax returns due to foreign donation reporting errors*
*VIDEO: Hillary tries to position herself between voters and Sanders*








*CAMPAIGN 2016 LIVE BLOG*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Some emails on Clinton server too secret for senior lawmakers to view*

*VIDEOS: Clinton e-mails contained info beyond top secret, officials say*







| *Will feds indict Clinton during campaign?*








*VIDEO: Rove says there's a reason Americans think Clinton is not honest*


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Fuck her and ANYTHING she has to say. I don't think Bernie Sanders is a realist, he's a delusional idealist and I hope he beats the living SHIT out of this whore. Then whomever the Republicans put up against him (and to be honest, I'm NOT a huge Trump fan, though he shows balls many candidates won't) beats Bernie's ass into the ground. It would be a WIN/WIN for the United States of America.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*TOO MUCH SHARING AT STATE?
New video suggests Clinton, aides used BlackBerries for sensitive info*

*A VETERAN DIPLOMAT* has said that Hillary Clinton and her aides used their personal devices to share information that normally 'would never be on an unclassified system' in a video seen by Fox News.


*VIDEO: Sanders soars amid doubts about Clinton's trustworthiness*








*VIDEO: Classified emails not secured by Hillary Clinton*








*VIDEO: Clinton says she's not worried about probe of her emails*


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

As an unenrolled voter, at this year's Primary, I will be selecting a Democratic Ballot for the first time I can remember, and I'm voting BERNIE! Let's just say it's a dirty trick I learned from the DemocRats....


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Mr Scribbles said:


> As an unenrolled voter, at this year's Primary, I will be selecting a Democratic Ballot for the first time I can remember, and I'm voting BERNIE! Let's just say it's a dirty trick I learned from the DemocRats....





mtc said:


> I will be as well !
> I hope he stomps her, then the parents of the college gimme gimme whiners knock some sense into them.


You are MY HEROES! I'm proudly enrolled as a Republican, though at times, I'm not sure if that's the best idea. But, since Theodore Roosevelt's Bull Moose Party no longer exists, it's the next best thing.










In reference to Hill's pic, "I'm feeling sick. Thank Goddess I have far more money than the average asshat so I don't have to rely on ObamaCare and see a doctor who caters to the rich, evil as THEY are. Not ME of course. I'm rich but WONDERFUL and caring and........oooooh, my stomach, my head, my conscience."


----------

